# Das Jahr fängt schon mal schlecht an ...



## Michael H (3. Jan. 2017)

Morsche Gemeinde 

Da ich gestern den ganzen Tag unterwegs war , war natürlich der erste Gang heute morgen in den Garten an den Teich . Sah soweit alles OK aus , bis auf einen LH der komisch Blibbert'e . Wie ich die LH dann ausgemacht habe sah ich das da ein Koi drin steckt ( das hate ich auch noch nie ) . 
Ich natürlich gleich Jacke aus , Pullover hochgekrempelt und hab versucht den da rauszubekommen . Das alles in etwa einer tiefe 50-60 cm . Da im moment nur 2 Grad im Teich sind war das auch eine Art Wach zu werden . Natürlich hab ich den Kerl da nicht rausbekommen . Da man die LH so schnell nicht  ausgebaut bekommt hab ich den Kurzerhand aus seiner befestigung gerissen . LH ging dabei natürlich am Arsch aber was soll's .
  
Nach langem hin und her hab ich ihn nach etwa 10 Minuten daraus befreit , wenns Dumm gelaufen ist für ihn war er da schon seit gestern drin .das Kerlchen ist etwa 18 cm groß und war fast zur hälfte im Rohr verschwunden .
      
Am Anfang schien er nicht mehr so Fit , bewegte sich auch kaum noch .
Also schnell einen  Kübel und rein ins Haus in den Flur . 
Da hab ich auch gleich ein wenig warmes Wasser dazu ( aus dem Wasserhahn etwa 8 Grad warm ) .
      
Im moment schwimmt er wieder richtig rum und hat auch eine Belüftung bekommen .
  
Jetzt mal sehn wie er sich macht . So wie es aussieht ist auch die Linke Flosse Vorne gebrochen ( wenn man das so nennen kann ) die steht nicht nach hinten sondern nach vorn .


----------



## Zacky (3. Jan. 2017)

................


----------



## troll20 (3. Jan. 2017)




----------



## Teich4You (3. Jan. 2017)

Shice.....

Kleine Hälterung zum aufpeppeln, vielleicht Aquarium mit Heizstab und Filter hast du nicht noch zur Hand?


----------



## Michael H (3. Jan. 2017)

Hallo

Ein 60 Liter Becken hätte ich schon organisiert , filter usw . hab ich im moment noch keinen plan .


----------



## Teich4You (3. Jan. 2017)

Für einen kleinen Fisch geht auch ein Aquarienfilter für 30 Euro.
Oder eben Wasser wechseln.
Füttern sowieso erst mal gar nicht.
Temperatur langsam heben.
max 3-4 Grad am Tag und über den Tag verteilt.
Das Immunsystem und alles hat bei 2 Grad so gut wie Stillstand.
Das muss aktiviert werden, dann geht die Heilung auch erst los.
Bei 20-22 Grad wäre das Optimum, damusst du aber erst mal hinkommen.
Denke die nächsten 24h werden eh zeigen wie es weiter geht.

Ansonsten eigentlich ein schöner Fisch finde ich.


----------



## Michael H (3. Jan. 2017)

Hallo

So , 60 Liter Aquarium wäre besorgt . Wenn er morgen noch Fit ist zieht er dann um .


----------



## Fräbel (3. Jan. 2017)

Der arme 
Dann mal Daumen hoch das er es schafft.


----------



## mitch (3. Jan. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> So , 60 Liter Aquarium wäre besorgt


 und achte auf die Abdeckung, ned das deine Katze wieder was zum angeln sucht.


----------



## tosa (3. Jan. 2017)

och Mist und ärgerlich, aber wie ist er dorthin gekommen? bei mir ist vor dem LH der Vorfilter und hinter dem LH die Biotonne


----------



## Michael H (3. Jan. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> och Mist und ärgerlich, aber wie ist er dorthin gekommen? bei mir ist vor dem LH der Vorfilter und hinter dem LH die Biotonne


Hallo

Bei mir sind 2 DN 50 er LH in den Teichecken um einwenig Strömung im Sommer ( bzw. den Teich Eisfrei halten im Winter ) zu erzeugen . Gab noch nie Probleme damit . Hab zwar im Sommer schon einige male gesehn das da ab und zu mal ein Koi reinschaut oder kurz den Kopf reinsteckt , sind danach aber immer locker wieder weggeschwommen .

Anscheinend kann man nicht alles Absicher'n .....




_View: https://youtu.be/2vvfFXYJc5U

EDIT .: jetzt nur noch ein LH ....._


----------



## Teich4You (3. Jan. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Da im moment nur 2 Grad im Teich sind


Würde bedeuten, das die Bewegungen der Koi sehr träge und lahm sind. Der Organismus ist quasi im Ruhezustand.



Michael H schrieb:


> Hab zwar im Sommer schon einige male gesehn das da ab und zu mal ein Koi reinschaut oder kurz den Kopf reinsteckt , sind danach aber immer locker wieder weggeschwommen


Könnte genau daran liegen...Koi zu träge und schwach...zack festgesteckt.


----------



## Michael H (3. Jan. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Könnte genau daran liegen...Koi zu träge und schwach...zack festgesteckt.


Kann sein oder kann nicht sein , ist noch nicht Bewiesen.
Die Luftheber sind nur 50-60 cm tief , da sollte zu der Jahreszeit kein Koi rum schwimmen bei 2 Grad Wassertemperatur laut Schwimmtermometer .



mitch schrieb:


> und achte auf die Abdeckung, ned das deine Katze wieder was zum angeln sucht.


Ist ihr Abendliches TV Programm..


----------



## tosa (3. Jan. 2017)

ah so, dann wird es klarer für mich, vielleicht baust du aus einfachen Mitteln was vor dem Einlauf, irgendein grobmaschiges Kunststoffgeflecht.... 

na, ich hoffe der kleine scheisser schafft das


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Jan. 2017)

Wenn Du mit.den LH eine Kreiselströmung zaubern willst, dann kann es effektiver sein, wenn der Auslauf unter Wasser ist.

Probieren.....und unten vergittern..

Futter TV
Alles für die Katze.


----------



## mitch (3. Jan. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Da man die LH so schnell nicht ausgebaut bekommt hab ich den Kurzerhand aus seiner befestigung gerissen


die Folie ist hoffentlich dabei ganz geblieben


----------



## Michael H (3. Jan. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit.den LH eine Kreiselströmung zaubern willst, dann kann es effektiver sein, wenn der Auslauf unter Wasser ist..



Hallo
Normalerweise sind die Unterwasser . Die sind Höhenverstellbar , war beim Viedeo wohl gerade Niedrigwasser ...


mitch schrieb:


> die Folie ist hoffentlich dabei ganz geblieben


Ja ja Folie ist Fit.Die LH sind ja an der Unterkonstruktion der Holzumrandung befestigt.Also nur ein wenig PVC Schrott


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Jan. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Da im moment nur 2 Grad im Teich sind war das auch eine Art Wach zu werden .


Da würde ich die Luftheber ganz aus machen. Das wäre mir zu kalt das Wasser.


----------



## Michael H (4. Jan. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Da würde ich die Luftheber ganz aus machen. Das wäre mir zu kalt das Wasser.


Morsche 
Mir Persönlich auch ...

Ansonsten kann ich Vermelden das er Heute morgen Schwimmt als wenn nichts gewesen wäre . Wenn alles so klappt wie ich will , zieht er um 11 Uhr um .


----------



## Teich4You (4. Jan. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> Mir Persönlich auch ...
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich Vermelden das er Heute morgen Schwimmt als wenn nichts gewesen wäre . Wenn alles so klappt wie ich will , zieht er um 11 Uhr um .


Wohin um?


----------



## Michael H (4. Jan. 2017)

Morsche 

Zu einem Kollegen mit 60 Liter Aquarium . Der hat schon alles klar gemacht um den Koi zu Pflegen .


----------



## Michael H (4. Jan. 2017)

Hallo 
So mal sehn wie er sich macht ....


----------



## Michael H (10. Jan. 2017)

Hallo
Dem Patient gehts soweit , sogut .
Momentan schwimmt er bei 12 Grad munter im Aquarium herrum .
Frisst und Scheiss wie es sich gehört ...
Am Rücken sieht man die Verletzung die wohl entstanden wie er im Rohr gestocken hat , oder bzw. wie ich ihn befreien wollte ...





_View: https://youtu.be/sGCMdeO47WA_


----------



## Teich4You (10. Jan. 2017)

tsss.....Mariiie. 

Ja geilo Mensch! Jetzt noch höher fahren die temp wenn es geht und du wirst dich wundern wie schnell Koi sich selbst heilen können.


----------



## Michael H (11. Jan. 2017)

Hallo
Jap , wird jetzt jeden Tag ein wenig angehoben die Temperatur.


----------



## wander-falke (12. Jan. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Jap , wird jetzt jeden Tag ein wenig angehoben die Temperatur.



.... du weißt aber, nicht kochen , - nur pochieren 


Duck und weg......


----------



## Michael H (12. Jan. 2017)

wander-falke schrieb:


> .... du weißt aber, nicht kochen , - nur pochieren
> 
> 
> Duck und weg......


Hallo
Du weißt doch , Dünsten ist das Beste ( wie bei Katzen ) ....




_View: https://youtu.be/SiXKrGQTMOU_


----------



## Michael H (20. Jan. 2017)

Hallo
Hab eben ein Aktuelles Bild vom Koi bekommen . 
Ist leider eher schlecht als recht ...
Momentan 18 Grad und steigend ...


----------



## Teich4You (20. Jan. 2017)

Und wie geht es dem Kandidaten so geschätzt?


----------



## Michael H (21. Jan. 2017)

Morsche

Nunja er Schwimmt noch , und besser wie in einem Rohr fest sitzen ist es allemal .
Bei 22 Grad ist erst mal Schluß . Fressen tut er ja , also heißt es abwarten .


----------



## troll20 (21. Jan. 2017)

Und immer schön Wasserwechsel machen lassen.


----------



## Michael H (21. Jan. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und immer schön Wasserwechsel machen lassen.


Hallo
Ja Wasserwechsel ist angeordnet .
Hab mal bessere Bilder angefordert .


----------



## Teich4You (21. Jan. 2017)

Sieht noch geschunden aus, ist ja klar.
Helles weißes Gewebe ist ein Zeichen für Heilung.
Auch die Flossen können wieder so nachwachsen, dass man es nicht mehr erkennt später.
Halte uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Jan. 2017)

Leichtes Pilzmittel oder Erlenzapfen ins Wasser könnte auch noch helfen. http://www.garnelen-aquarium.com/garnelenzucht/erlenzapfen.html


----------



## Michael H (21. Jan. 2017)

Hallo





_View: https://youtu.be/FgtOyLcVUQI_


----------



## Michael H (4. Feb. 2017)

Morsche

So, aus Alt mach Neu oder aus Kaputt mach Ganz . Wie man es sehen will .
 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch derjenige der den LH BEI etwa +2 Grad Wassertemperatur wieder einbau't .


----------



## Michael H (10. Feb. 2017)

Hallo

Da etwa + 4 Grad Wassertemperatur einen Teichbesitzer nicht Schocken können ( man war das Arsch-Kalt ) hab ich Heute den Zweiten LH wieder eingebaut . Läuft Prima wie immer . Jetzt könnte die nächste Kältewelle kommen , muß aber  nicht unbedingt  .

Noch mal Danke an Zacky und seine Luftheber , ins Besonders an die Special-Anfertigungen ....

Hab Heute auch mal wieder meine Koi gesehn und wie es aussieht keine Ausfälle ...


----------



## Michael H (27. Feb. 2017)

Hallo

Heute war ich mal beim ( Rohr ) Koi . So wie es aussieht ändert sich da nichts mehr an den Schuppen .


----------



## muh.gp (27. Feb. 2017)

Gib ihm Zeit, das dauert ein Weilchen...


----------



## tosa (27. Feb. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Heute war ich mal beim ( Rohr ) Koi . So wie es aussieht ändert sich da nichts mehr an den Schuppen .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 178507 Anhang anzeigen 178508 Anhang anzeigen 178509



das dauert länger, sofern die Schuppentaschen nicht beschädigt sind wachsen die neuen Schuppen wie ein Fingernagel nach. aber gut das der kleine Scheisser das überstanden hat!


----------



## Michael H (28. Mai 2017)

Morsche

Der ( Rohr ) Koi gehts soweit so gut . Er ging vor etwa 3 Woche zu einem Kollegen in den Teich ..


----------

